

Serverless PhantomJS with IronWorker - carimura
http://blog.iron.io/2012/07/phantomjs-in-2-minutes.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
dentldir
On the iron_worker upload crawler step:

ERROR -- IronWorkerNG: Can't find src with path='node_modules'

~~~
carimura
Hey Dentldir, make sure you get everything from that phantom-nodejs folder....
Try a git clone <https://github.com/iron-io/iron_worker_examples>

and then follow the directions from /binary/phantom-nodejs

~~~
dentldir
Much better. I manually downloaded the files the first time and missed the
directory. Thanks.

------
malandrew
What about a CasperJs version as well?

~~~
heretohelp
casperjs is pretty unreliable, I wouldn't bother. Even for relatively trivial
frontend testing we were using it for, it would crash ~50% of the time on
Linux _and_ Mac.

~~~
baudehlo
PhantomJS 1.6 is massively unstable. Downgrade to 1.5. I'm really surprised
this hasn't been fixed yet - there are bugs in their tracker related to it.

~~~
heretohelp
That appears to have fixed it.

~~~
0k1n
I'm happy to learn that (casperjs author here)

------
LogicX
I'll echo another - how about wkhtmltopdf ?

~~~
carimura
Hey LogicX,

[https://github.com/iron-
io/iron_worker_examples/tree/master/...](https://github.com/iron-
io/iron_worker_examples/tree/master/binary/wkhtmltopdf)

then follow the blog post.

Let me know if you have any questions or issues. I'll try and do something
more exciting later like grab 100 sites, create pdfs, and store them in S3 all
in parallel.

